Ask HN: Why Is HN Obsessed with WeWork? - rahuldottech
======
jclgn
Also not speaking for everyone...but speaking for myself, part of my interest
in WeWork is that I saw some of management's aversion to good nuts-and-bolts
business decisions firsthand: [https://www.veeto.co/blog/wework-
cac](https://www.veeto.co/blog/wework-cac)

------
leed25d
I cannot answer for everyone, but for me there is a spellbinding fascination
with a beautiful con job. Theranos is similar in it's awesome, gritty, balls-
to-the-wall swindle.

------
PaulHoule
The business press is obsessed with WeWork. That is, there is a story about it
almost every week in Bloomberg Businessweek and The Economist. So it is always
on my mind.

I see television news at the gym, I know CNN and Fox News are obsessed with
president Trump. "Big 3" network news is more "fair and balanced" in that they
add a story about puppies now and then -- and yes, they send reporters into
the field and not have to warn viewers with an ALERT whenever the camera
leaves the studio. They have things to talk about that are not WeWork.

CNBC probably talks about WeWork more.

